# looking for snakeheads



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

looking for...
channa bleheri or sp assam
channa gachua 
channa pulchra
channa aurantimacualta 
channa ornatipinnis 
channa stewartii (only some variants)

please pm me if you are interested in selling any


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-livestock-25/fs-snakeheads-23696/


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

if you find Auranti's Ill be all over them...
nicest snakehead of them all. except the barca


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

zhasan said:


> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-livestock-25/fs-snakeheads-23696/


thanks but only looking for the channa i've posted



beN said:


> if you find Auranti's Ill be all over them...
> nicest snakehead of them all. except the barca


you're not the only one... I don't think they're necessarily the nicest but one of the more vibrant ones for sure


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry I don't have the link handy but check out CL, there was a post on there today.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

grizadams_7mm said:


> Sorry I don't have the link handy but check out CL, there was a post on there today.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


yea it was the channa lucius posted here already, thanks a lot though for the help


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

grizadams_7mm said:


> Sorry I don't have the link handy but check out CL, there was a post on there today.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


It's for the same C. Lucia from one of the posts above....


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bumpbumpbump


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bumpbumpbump


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bumpbumpbump


----------



## keith yoo (Jul 16, 2010)

u have any idea where to buy channa micro( redline)? Thanks!


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bumpbumpbump


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bumpbumpbump


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bumpbumpbump


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

Rogers aquatics in surrey has some, dunno the type though.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

moneysink said:


> Rogers aquatics in surrey has some, dunno the type though.


thanks ill give them a call tomorrow


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

they are giants. fun for a little while


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

beN said:


> they are giants. fun for a little while


oh damn it, nevermind... too monstrous for me


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bumpbumpbump


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bumpbumpbump


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bumpbumpbump


----------



## Magistrate (Apr 29, 2010)

*Not my Ad!!!*

Hey Chronick,

Came across this on CL. 
False Barca's.
Stewartii Variant!

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rch/for/2817000203.html


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

Magistrate said:


> Hey Chronick,
> 
> Came across this on CL.
> False Barca's.
> ...


thanks a lot, i sent him an email


----------



## ct22 (Feb 5, 2012)

fish world in langly has snake heads and he gets fish like that often has emporer right now they go quick so


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

came across this on kijiji.

Snakehead with two tanks - Vancouver Pets For Sale - Kijiji Vancouver Canada.


----------



## ct22 (Feb 5, 2012)

fishworld in langly i guess it surrey but its called fishworld the guy who runs it has all kinds of predatory fish last time i was in there he had emporer snakeheads pirhanna all sorts of africans south americans frontosas and more go and check it out great store if you dont want guppies and little kid fish


----------

